# Eos sighting in San Diego, CA



## basietrane (Dec 22, 2005)

While driving south on i805, I noticed an unusual VW creeping up in my rear view mirror. The front VW badge was removed and the grill was decromed. To get a better look, I slowed down so the car could drive by me, and I noticed that it was the VW EOS. The rear lights were a little different and the rear VW badge was painted the same color. Prototype? Anyway, he was driving pretty fast, I think he noticed that I spotted him and started accelerating. Anyway, I was able to snag some pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by basietrane at 10:23 AM 3-20-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (basietrane)*

Not a prototype, its all taped up to camouflage it. They must still be doing testing...I bet that driver has been itching to pop the top on that car...








Nice shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (gizmopop)*

They still are testing. Saw a bunch (!) of unmasked Eos (Eoses, Eosea?) in Germany over the past two weeks. All were 2.0 FSI models. One actually was parked a few blocks from my house.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Is it normal to still be testing these things so close to release?? That kind of worries me. I thought the roof problems were ironed out?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (gophaster)*

The unmasked "testing" means they give some VW people cars to use as if they were their own, ironing out things like "does the power easy-entrywork right" or "can you load a 24 manbag in the trunk with the roof down".


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

ahh...that makes sense, more like a consumer type test.


----------



## shadydevil (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (gophaster)*

I was passing a semi hauling VWs today on the way to work. Glanced over and saw at least one red eos 2.0t. So they're up here in michigan too.


----------



## RonsR32 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (basietrane)*

Nice snap shot...those guys are so sneaky!


----------



## OnPointFirearms (May 8, 2002)

Sweet. I can't wait to drive one.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (OnPointFirearms)*

Is it just me, or do the proportions look all out-of-whack on that prototype?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (martensvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martensvwguy* »_Is it just me, or do the proportions look all out-of-whack on that prototype?

If you can see past the camouflaging, I think the proportions are right. That black paint or tape on the C pillar and roof support in particular makes the car look quite different.


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

Hey what part of the 805 where you on?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (basietrane)*

Doesn't look like it had/has the nasty chrome on the front.
When will VW get a clue and offer a no-chrome ride?
How could they put out those unpimp my ride ads and yet pimp their own cars???
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (liquid stereo)*

Point of order...although I'm not a big fan of the chrome nose on the new VWs either, its hardly comparable to the tacky garbage seen in the rïcer crowd.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:53 AM 4-10-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Yeah, I totally agree.
But then, I also like the chrome nose, though it does look better in certain colours.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (BigFoot-74205)*

that is no Eos, that is the new Volvo V70








j/k


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Eos sighting in San Diego, CA (basietrane)*

that's kinda cool
it looks like they tried to fool people into thinking it's a volvo...
the moldings and the rims make it look like a volvo


----------



## basietrane (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (castel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castel* »_Hey what part of the 805 where you on?

going south on the 805 in chula vista, about 2 exits before the coors amphitheater. the guy driving the eos got off on the olympic parkway exit.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (basietrane)*

Spotted a white one at MissionOaks and the 101 in Camarillo on Sat, April 29th. Meh...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_Spotted a white one at MissionOaks and the 101 in Camarillo on Sat, April 29th. Meh...

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## NoMSG (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Saw one on the 14 heading NB towards Palmdale/Lancaster. I saw the headlights then the profile and I had an idea what it was then the roof convinced me I was right. It looks ok I guess. Eh.


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

i know that car, even sat in it a few times. that car is for setting parameters of the engine managment systems ie fault codes etc. i know the dude driving it too, used to work at my dealer, now much higher up in VW as he gets to play with prototype stuff. that test mule doesnt have an operational top, its just there to keep the weather out. yes, it looks a little funny due to the masking of lights etc.
nice car when i was up close and personal with it


_Modified by metroVWtech at 8:55 PM 6-15-2006_


----------

